# noob question about my Argus C3



## Dr_Totenkopf (Feb 12, 2012)

What dose the I and B stand for on the shutter button? I know what they do I just don't know what they mean.


----------



## OLDSKEWL (Feb 12, 2012)

Just a complete guess here but maybe I=instant, B=Bulb?


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 12, 2012)

I think "I" is for flash
"B" is bulb


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 12, 2012)

I think I am wrong: http://www.cameramanuals.org/argus/argus_c-3.pdf


----------



## Proteus617 (Feb 12, 2012)

I is for instantaneous.  Set the collar to I to use the speed dial.  BTW, "inbetween" speeds work just fine on the shutter dial.


----------



## Dr_Totenkopf (Feb 12, 2012)

OK one more question. There are threads on the inside of the shutter button. Is that for a "remote" or timed release? I have not seen any examples of them but it make sense to me I guess.


----------



## Horngreen (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes a cable release would thread in there or a wind up timer.

cable http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=MgA4T8jDBOfKsQL1p8SoAg&ved=0CG0Q8wIwAQ

timer General Brand Accessory Self-Timer - fits Cable Release Socket

I have two of these cameras one of which works and one is missing the shutter knob. A site like this can be a great help in keeping it up and running.   http://www.arguscg.org/manuals/c3/gaon-repair/


----------

